
When Corporate Innovation Goes Bad; the 101 Biggest Product Failures of All Time - Fundlab
https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/corporate-innovation-product-fails/
======
Xunxi
Quite an exhaustive list, I am quite intrigued by the various phones built
around a single product idea ie.Facebook, Amazon, Twitter phones.

I would love to read an experiential review of such products as I have never
personally seen one

------
DrScump
I was glad to see that they omitted the McDonald's Steak Sandwich (ca. 1980),
since it was the best item ever on the menu and simply mis-marketed.

